# How to get rid of the flies swarming around on the front porch?



## farm mom

We have a covered front porch and the flies are terrible. We have to run in and out of the house so they don't get in. Seems I am always yelling to the kids "shut the door, quick!" We use fly predators on the property and while we are having a worse than usual fly year and they aren't as effective, there aren't too many flies out where the animals are. They are all congregated on the front deck where it is cooler and trying to sneak in the house where it is much cooler with the AC on. Any suggestions on what to do to get rid of them? Thanks!


----------



## nappingonthejob

This summer we had flies congregating in our kitchen and tack room (icky) so I just made a homemade fly trap. I took a gallon juice bottle, poked holes in it at the point where it started to taper (big enough for a fly to crawl through), then put in 50/50 apple cider vinegar and corn syrup, about a 1/2 cup each. I mixed that up really well and then added water so it was about halfway full.

I don't know if putting a few of those outside your door would help, but it worked really well for us and cut down on the sheer volume of flies in those areas. Low-cost and environmentally friendly too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Quick Bayt

http://www.bayerdvm.com/products/quick-bayt/quick-bayt.cfm


----------



## DairyGoatSlave

fly tape


----------



## uncle Will in In.

Set a window fan on the porch blowing towards the door. Mop some vinegar on the floor and the outside of the door and wall around it. <>UNK


----------



## glazed

I have no idea if this really works or not ... but there is an old lady in my neighborhood who keep gallon milk jugs full of water dotted all over her porch and sidewalk, and supposedly it keeps the flies away.


----------



## melina

A large basil plant close to the door will keep them at bay. I've tried water in large zip-lock bags, hung around/near the opening with those heavy-duty clips. The reflection of the water seems to drive them away.


----------



## elliemaeg

We take a clear 1/2 gal to gal, glass or plastic jug and fill it full of water place one on each side of our outside doors and the flies don't come in. We were not bothered with them as long as we did this. I had heard this for years and finally decided to try it. I was amazed at how well it worked.


----------



## glazed

Neato! It works! So the little, old neighborhood lady knows her stuff!!


----------



## COSunflower

I get flies really bad this time of year on the back side of my house - what has worked best for ME is oil based HORSE fly spray!!! A friend told me about it several years ago. I spray the back porch door, railings, steps etc. about once a week. If you have rain, you have to apply it afterwards. I bought a bottle several years ago for $12.99 and am still using it - takes very little. Make sure it is the OIL based one or it won't stay on well enough. Got it at the feed barn in the horse dept.


----------



## cowboy joe

The flies seem particularly bad this year. Hung a fly strip...either didn't do much good or I was impatient. The wet vac sucks them up pretty good and at least makes me feel like I'm winning the battle.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader

We have a small local eatery. They have a covered deck which you can eat on. They put water in zip lock bags. They put a penny in each one and hang them around the perimeter of the deck roof. They said they were told the flies see the penny as an enemy or something. Anyway, I have heard several people say they eat there fly free. Worth a try.

Also, how about planting basil or tansy near your doors.


----------



## Lilandra

elliemaeg said:


> We take a clear 1/2 gal to gal, glass or plastic jug and fill it full of water place one on each side of our outside doors and the flies don't come in. We were not bothered with them as long as we did this. I had heard this for years and finally decided to try it. I was amazed at how well it worked.



would this work if you decorated the jars?
I have a few too many large pickle jars that could work but they would look silly by the door - like i forgot to take the recycling out


----------



## okiemom

I am threatening to get some of the resturant bug catchers for the house. They are so annoying this year. I don't remember them being this bad before. I am hoping scovy ducks would help as well. I was whining on another thread. Had to chime in a whnine on this one too.


----------



## farm mom

Thanks everyone!! Great ideas, we will give some a try today. Yes, the flies have been worse here this year too for some reason. I live in the high desert but we had a VERY wet June. I don't know if that made a difference or not.


----------



## firegirl969

When we camp, we put up fly strips, the sticky ones. They really catch the flies.


----------



## elliemaeg

Lilandra, I was told that only the clear jars will work.


----------



## Cheryl in SD

We get flies in the fall. (They come in around the middle of Sept. usually, this year we are already getting them). We tried bombing but didn't like the chemicals. We found if you put out a fly trap (get them at the feed store) it gets rid of most of them. For the few that are missed we put up fly strips inside. It works.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks

'The water needs to be in something "clear" then? The milk containers here are frosted to one degree or another. Not clear. 

Here, not only are there lots of flies, but they bite so bad. Makes it almost impossible to be outside for any length of time at all.


----------



## big rockpile

Sex of a fly


A woman walked into the kitchen to find her 
husband stalking around with a fly swatter 
'What are you doing?' 
She asked. 
'Hunting Flies' 
He responded. 
'Oh! Killing any?' 
She asked. 
'Yep, 3 males, 2 Females,' he replied. 

Intrigued, she asked. 
'How can you tell them apart?' 
He responded, 
'3 were on a beer can, 
2 were on the phone.. 

big rockpile


----------



## DeepSouthie

Just when you're thinking, "how nice, this community of smart and resourceful people," you get a good ol' fashioned sexist joke and a confederate flag. 
Oh, well. 
signed, 
A woman who drinks beer and doesn't talk on the phone all day. 

(BY THE WAY, I had flies swarming and put a basil plant out in front of the door and the flies disappeared in two seconds! Crazy!
Thanks for the recommendations, all!)


----------



## Lisa in WA

Fly tapes also catch hummingbirds. 

If you have livestock and manure. I highly, highly highly recommend Spalding Labs Fly Predators. All natural and they do an AMAZING job of eating the fly larva.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Basil and tansy plants are good fly repellents (I use both) but for areas that are not plant-friendly, I hang a few of those fly repellent ear tags that are made for cattle... seems to help a lot.

.


----------



## Wolf mom

It's OK Rock - she's new.


----------

